# For Thought...!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.flwoutdoors.com/apps/fromreaders/story.cfm?id=1116

I just bought a spool... 

nip


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

That guy really knows how to hold a bass for a pic. I'd have guessed that thing to be pushing 20 pounds.

Remember Nip, you cant flip with 4 pound test.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I need to start using 4lb test in tournaments.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

How about the "net man"...gotta get me one of those too!!!  

7 seconds on 4lb line and a bigbass hold like no other...

I'm officially jealous!!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the most impressive thing is that he came out wingin' that setup in a tournament in california. he's on sometime of unheard pattern lol


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I need to start using 4lb test in tournaments.


I've never spooled up with 4lb Jeff but I hope you don't get nervous when you see me slinging 6lb out on Ladue this year.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That thing has one heck of a gut...bet it would eat his arm if it had a chance.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

what a hog, thats one to dream of catching, and on 4# test line.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Good Lord!!  What a Hog! WB


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

WOW !!! now I wont break of anymore fish at Mosquito 4 lb line thats the secret heck The Rod Makers will be out this week better hury 

Mark


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> I've never spooled up with 4lb Jeff but I hope you don't get nervous when you see me slinging 6lb out on Ladue this year.


Gamma right? Heck, 6lb Gamma is like fishing with piano wire !! I'll go as low as 8lb on tournament rods, that's my limit.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> How about the "net man"...gotta get me one of those too!!!  nip
> www.dobass.com


What for???????????


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Old man...I see you finally learned how to use that computer!!! 

Your gettn' pretty fancy with pictures and all 

4lb test and a little worm...I'll let you net all day 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank You! LMAO!


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

i use 4lb test all the time


----------

